# "Park" Dome Car.....Last Runs For This Season



## NS VIA Fan (Oct 10, 2011)

It’s Thanksgiving Weekend and the end of Sleeper Plus (Touring Class) for another season.......also the last runs for the “Park” Dome Observation Cars on the Ocean until next June (they return briefly at Christmas on several departures) 

 

VIA intends to run one “Budd” consist on the Ocean this winter which includes a “Skyline” Dome and it will cover two departures each way per week. The other four departures each way per week will use the Renaissance equipment which doesn’t include a Dome.

 

The Montreal <> Gaspe train (the former Chaleur) continues to include a Skyline Dome year ‘round but on days it runs combined with the Ocean, there is no access between each train.

 

Here’s the Ocean at Truro NS on warm, summer-like Thanksgiving Sunday, October 9 with the second last westbound “Park Car”


----------



## the_traveler (Oct 10, 2011)

So they should lease it to Amtrak to run in the Adirondack from MTR to ALB for the winter!


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Oct 16, 2011)

It’s a week later (Oct 16) and the Parks are gone. 

Transport Canada regulations require a Red Marker (need not be lit) to be displayed on the rear so today’s Ocean is well protected. It does have 2 red lights, a red reflective dot above the door, a reflective paddle in the coupler and a “Hunter’s Orange” door panel.

Consist:

2 F40

1 Renaissance Baggage

2 Ren Coaches

1 Ren Coach Lounge

1 Ren Diner

1 Ren Sleeper Lounge

5 Ren Sleepers


----------



## Anderson (Oct 16, 2011)

the_traveler said:


> So they should lease it to Amtrak to run in the Adirondack from MTR to ALB for the winter!


All joking aside, it's a shame that Amtrak couldn't lease a pair of them off of the Ocean for a few weeks on the Adirondack so they weren't stuck having to juggle their dome such as they have to now.


----------



## zephyr17 (Oct 17, 2011)

Anderson said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > So they should lease it to Amtrak to run in the Adirondack from MTR to ALB for the winter!
> ...


IIRC, Amtrak and Via's HEP systems are incompatible.

Amtrak never should have dumped all their domes but one in the first place.


----------



## jis (Oct 17, 2011)

NS VIA Fan said:


> It’s a week later (Oct 16) and the Parks are gone.
> 
> Transport Canada regulations require a Red Marker (need not be lit) to be displayed on the rear so today’s Ocean is well protected. It does have 2 red lights, a red reflective dot above the door, a reflective paddle in the coupler and a “Hunter’s Orange” door panel.
> 
> ...


Good to see that it loses the Renaissance buffer car with the Park Car.


----------



## railiner (Oct 19, 2011)

zephyr17 said:


> Anderson said:
> 
> 
> > the_traveler said:
> ...


I wasn't aware Amtrak and Via HEP were incompatible....

IIRC, On the old International train between Chicago and Toronto that they jointly operated, sometimes there would be VIA locomotives pulling Amtrak cars, although I cannot be sure, but they could have been the lone LRC set that Amtrak ran at the time, or perhaps Amfleet--can't recall for sure.


----------

